# Anyone hear ?



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has heard of a giant perch being caught out of Mogadore very recently? A buddy at work showed me a picture of a toad of a perch that he says was caught out of Mogadore, I believe this past weekend?

The thing was a giant. The guy holding it in the picture he showed me was wearing a red and black suit that appeared to be a Goretex kind of suit. 

Just curious if others have heard anything?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't heard anything... But I believe it moggy produces some very nice perch(WHEN U CAN FIND THEM.. I found them last year open water for 2 weeks never found them again but caught probably a dozen 1 day over 13.5" with a few bigger


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard the same thing from bait shop stories... Didn't know weather to believe it or not when they said the perch was 17 inches... It pry grew a few inches from one story to the next time it was told. But that's what I was told... Until I see a picture, I'll assume if it was a giant it would go 15 inch max.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

The bait shop has a picture of a guy from back in the day with a 16inch perch so it doesn't surprise me another road has been caught out of there


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol Dan ..... the guy that showed me the picture told me it was 18." Figures, right? I tell ya man .... I have seen a lot of bass that were the length of this perch, whether it was 17" or 18" and I know perch aren't as thick as bass, but this thing looked like it weighed 3 lbs. I am talking giant !!! 

The guy that showed me the picture was out on the lake fishing that day. I asked him if he took the picture he showed me, he said no, but that he knew the guy that was fishing with the guy that caught it, and that the guy that was with the guy is the one that sent him the pic. 

Man I got a headache....... way too many guys there LOL


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

this is starting to remind me of last winter's 41", wait, no, 37", wait, actually, 34", no really 31" walleye that went from somewhere between 12.5 and 16 lbs.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh!I think I know that guy!!!!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I knew this one guy who knew another guy who knew this one guy who went fishing with this guy that said he knew a guy the caught a giant perch like this one


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm the guy that told the guy that read it online!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Hell! I'm the guy that caught it... You got me... It was 19.5" and 5lbs &#128518;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I was with him........


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I baited his hook...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL well done ........ guys LOL So I take it that nobody has heard anything. I'll have to get my buddy to send me the pic. Once I do, I'll post it on here. The size of this perch is nuts !!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I know a perch that said his ex wife's uncle said his friend's over weight sister was eating dinner and she was abducted by an alien.

She was yanked up and disappeared through a hole in the ice.

I know this because my site name is fisnfool, but my friends call me Henry. As in Henry Limpet Jr.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

I took a picture before they loaded it up!


----------

